# Stanley planes in Britain post WWII



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

New woodworking tools - especially American made - were in very short supply in British hardware shops immediately following the end of WWII. It was not until 1949, when importation from America resumed (tightly controlled by the government due to dollar deficit restrictions) and British manufacturing had recovered from wartime damage and production demands, that new tools were available for sale in any quantity.

In my trade young Apprentices could only afford one bench plane which inevitably was a pre-war Stanley "Bailey" No. 4 smooth plane (the most popular by far) purchased used from a senior craftsman. I bought such a plane in excellent condition. These Stanley planes were held in high esteem by the senior craftsmen where I worked for the their quality.









Pre-WWII Stanley "Bailey" No. 4 smooth plane
Type 16 - Made in USA (c. 1939)

Forged steel components - Brass adjusting nut and screws
Rosewood handle and knob

Later I bought a post-war Stanley "Bailey" No. 4 smooth plane new in the box. As I remember, US made Stanley planes produced in the late 1940s and early 1950s maintained pretty much the same high quality as those of pre-war manufacture, although post-war shortages of some materials led to some slightly inferior substitutions.









Post-WWII Stanley "Bailey" No. 4 smooth plane
Type 19 - Made in USA (c. 1949)

Forged steel components - Brass adjusting nut and screws
Rosewood or Hardwood handle and knob

Stanley began manufacturing tools in Sheffield, England in 1937 after acquiring the J.A. Chapman Tool Company. I have not seen any pre-WWII planes that were manufactured there, but I believe they were pretty much identical to those manufactured by Stanley at their New Britain, Conn. USA Plant. Evidently slightly thicker body castings were used for the English made planes, making them slightly heavier than those manufactured in the U.S.A.

Many Craftsmen where I worked in northern England replaced their Pre-WWII Stanley "Bailey" Bench Planes with new ones made in England (c. 1949 and later). I bought a 1960s period English made Stanley "Bailey" bench plane and was struck by the decrease in quality as depicted below.









Post-WWII Stanley "Bailey" No. 3 smooth plane - Made in England (1960s)
(No type study for Stanley Made in England Bench Planes)









Stamped steel components - steel adjusting nut and screws
Die cast lever cap and frog
Hardwood (beech) handle and knob


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

JP, Quite interesting comparison of quality in the USA made vs the English made Stanley bench planes. I didn't realize that the main casting of the English plane were thicker
My own plane collecting hobby has led me to collect a complete set of USA made Stanley Bailey patern No. 4s, Type 2 thru Type 20, based on Roger Smith's original type study published in his book "Patented Transitional & Metallic Planes in America. He and I have discussed the variations in some detail at MWTCA meetings. Your information is invaluable. Thanks so much for the posting.

Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you "The Kentucky Toolsmith"


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I just recently purchased a UK made No 4-1/2 because of the thicker casting and heavier weight. I wanted to try out a smoother with a little more heft to it. Just waiting on it to cross the pond from Bath, Somerset so I can try it out. The seller says its from the 1950s but I really have no way to know for certain. From the pics I was sent it still retains the brass adjusting nut, screws, and looks to be in great condition but will know for certain once it arrives.


----------

